
Ask HN: How to securely send documents - filehelp
I’m trying to send sensitive documents to a friend internationally. Friend is non technical. What is the best way to do this?.
======
mathie25
Depends on the usage, but you could use Firefox Send
[https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/)

It's also open source

------
hackermailman
Signal App you can send attachments now of any arbitrary file type.

